# APC BR1100CI-IN Back Up Duration



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)

Well it's not a review but I thought I should share this info . My recently purchased APC BR1100CI-IN UPS gave me *24 minutes* back up till it went to constant low battery beeping, I didn't give it a chance to go completely dead. The PC was in Idle, I was surfing net only. (You can see the specs in my siggy.)
Now I will play game and see how much the duration decreases than in Idle and inform ya guys 

Regards.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Nice info buddy. Lets us know the results you get in full load. Try running some benchmarks also.


----------

